# Amvona tripod disaster



## Jesse11 (Dec 7, 2011)

A carbon fibre tripod for under $200.  Seemed like a good deal until the  quick release dropped a Canon 7d and lens onto concrete.  Cost of  camera and lens $2400.  Now the tripod has cost me $2600.  Even my Gitzo  was not that expensive .   This head has no model # just the name  Amvona.com/wholesale.  The quick release plate is sloppy and loose when  latched.  Showed it to a service tech who said it was worst piece of  junk disguised as a tripod head.  Amvona is garbage in my view.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks ilke a lesson learned... an expensive lesson.


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 8, 2011)

This is why you should get insurance on your gear (and not buy hella cheap no-name brands). 


--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow hate this happened to you. Lesson learned. I have state farm insurance on my junk but when it came to a strap i recently bought the black rapid over the cheap knock-offs.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 8, 2011)

Unfortunate, but the perfect response to all of those, "But why should I spend more than $20 on a tripod?" threads.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Unfortunate, but the perfect response to all of those, "But why should I spend more than $20 on a tripod?" threads.



That much $20 for a tripod way too much  it's only to sit your camera and lens on anyone would think it's important, Gitzo carbon in UK is £600 which is probably near to $1000


----------



## Overread (Dec 8, 2011)

^ I want that tripod (if its the one I'm thinking of, though I think its price might be higher still!)

The points in insurance against accidental damage and destruction as well as theft are very valid; but mind how you get insurance. Many recommend that you get it under your household insurance, but be careful since having it under houshold can mean that when you come to need it you don't use it; because it will count as a claim and it will push your rates up - and you can't make too many claims before the companies put your costs through the roof (and that's if you don't end up on a blacklist of people that actually claim). It's an area where you need to check the fineprint and might be more trouble than its worth.

There are photographic associations you can join in various countries which will have group insurance policies and you can also take out your own dedicated camera insurance. Either of those might be cheaper than going under household or might be a little more; but you'll at least have the ability to claim without worries.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2011)

Overread said:


> ^ I want that tripod (if its the one I'm thinking of, though I think its price might be higher still!)
> 
> The points in insurance against accidental damage and destruction as well as theft are very valid; but mind how you get insurance. Many recommend that you get it under your household insurance, but be careful since having it under houshold can mean that when you come to need it you don't use it; because it will count as a claim and it will push your rates up - and you can't make too many claims before the companies put your costs through the roof (and that's if you don't end up on a blacklist of people that actually claim). It's an area where you need to check the fineprint and might be more trouble than its worth.
> 
> There are photographic associations you can join in various countries which will have group insurance policies and you can also take out your own dedicated camera insurance. Either of those might be cheaper than going under household or might be a little more; but you'll at least have the ability to claim without worries.




I got the more expensive one, i thought youi could only afford the cheaper one


----------



## Overread (Dec 8, 2011)

Bah! At the rate I'm going I'll only be able to afford a £20 one

esp if the canon big L's keep going up in price all the time ;P


----------



## gsgary (Dec 8, 2011)

Overread said:


> Bah! At the rate I'm going I'll only be able to afford a £20 one
> 
> esp if the canon big L's keep going up in price all the time ;P



Only kidding i don't have that tripod i just have run of the mill good Manfrotto but may need a better one when i get a MF camera


----------



## Overread (Dec 8, 2011)

Going aiming for film or digital? 

Also if you're going down that path - apparently - you'll want the cube to go with that tripod:
ARCA-SWISS C1 Cube a.k.a The Magic Box


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2011)

"The bitter taste of poor quality lingers, long after the sweetness of low price has faded." A much older, wiser photographer told me that back around 1985, when I was discussing buying some really cheap studio electronic flash units. I went with Speedotron instead. Still have it. Still works perfectly.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 8, 2011)

Ya know, a little shy of $200 doesn't sound THAT cheap. I think OP should contact the company he bought it from and make them aware of the situation. Couldn't hurt anything and maybe they would feel bad and try to do something (probably not, though).


----------



## table1349 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rotanimod said:


> Ya know, a little shy of $200 doesn't sound THAT cheap. I think OP should contact the company he bought it from and make them aware of the situation. Couldn't hurt anything and maybe they would feel bad and try to do something (probably not, though).


Which sounds cheaper to you ...... $200 or ....... $2400?  Buying a cheap tripod for an expensive camera and lens is like buying K Mart house brand tires for a Lamborghini.  Also, my guess is the tripod is either old or bought used as I believe Amvona went out of the photography business.The End of an Era: Amvona moves on ... - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 8, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, a little shy of $200 doesn't sound THAT cheap. I think OP should contact the company he bought it from and make them aware of the situation. Couldn't hurt anything and maybe they would feel bad and try to do something (probably not, though).
> ...



I'm confused.... 

Didn't OP say "A carbon fibre tripod for under $200. " So you can't get a _decent _tripod for around the $200.00 mark?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm, is this a repeated story ?
Seemed like a good deal until the quick release dropped a Canon 7d and lens onto concrete - Google Search


----------



## table1349 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rotanimod said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotanimod said:
> ...



Decent is a relative term.  200 will buy a decent tripod for a P&S, home use video camera, or entry level DSLR with light short glass.  200 will not buy a decent tripod for a 1D MkIV with a 400mm f2.8, and may not buy a quality tripod for a 5D with a 24-70 f2.8 or 70-200 f2.8.  I paid twice that for a used Manfrotto aluminum studio grade tripod. Heavy but solid as a rock.  I trust it with everything but big glass, and that is due to the head on it.  

For travel/serious field use I trust my Gitzo 5441LS with a RRS BH-55 head on it. Me, I wouldn't trust a 200 dollar tripod with 2500 dollars worth of gear.  Especially from a knock off manufacturer.  To each their own though.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2011)

"Cheap" has got very little to do with price when one is talking about POS, Chinese-made stuff that is farmed out to whatever company is going to have its importer's name/brand/moniker slapped onto its lots of 1,000 items...

Cheap means badly-made....and there are plenty of $200 items that are badly-made these days...

A carbon fibre tripod that was priced at under $200 and is/was sold by Amvona??? Well...nice story that goes with one owned by a lucky user who got a great deal. NOT!


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 9, 2011)

I definitely think you can get a quality tripod for around $300.  The Manfrotto 055XPROB legs are only $180, and a great head like the 808RC4 is $115.  I'd trust a gripped 7D, 580EX II, and 70-200 2.8 on that.  You definitely don't HAVE to spend a ridiculous amount of money on a tripod when you can get a very quality tripod like a Manfrotto for a solid $300 investment. The more expensive legs primarily come into play when you're worried about weight.


----------

